# I got a ram lamb..Go me!



## abooth (Jul 18, 2010)

I bought a cheviot ram lamb this week guys.  He seems to be appropriately afraid of me and is blending in with the flock pretty well.  He is so manly looking and I already love him though I haven't really handled him at all yet.  I need to trim his feet and deworm him.  Looks like there may be lambs for me next spring.  Yay!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jul 19, 2010)

This thread needs pictures!!!!!!! Congratz!


----------



## patandchickens (Jul 19, 2010)

Yay!  Post pics! 

Pat


----------



## abooth (Jul 31, 2010)

Here are some pictures finally!  Here is the ram (Dodger) with my ewe lamb (Juno).  The ram is on the right.



And here is one of just the ram.


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 1, 2010)

He IS manly...er..._sheeply_ looking!  Very nice looking lambs!


----------

